# EBMM JP6 vs. Suhr Modern



## WillingWell (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory. I played this ballin' Suhr Modern at a local store. It was basswood with flame maple top, a floyd, rosewood board, maple neck, blah blah blah. It was pretty damn fantastic, I loved the sound and it played very, very smooth. Liked all the sounds I got out of the pickups too. My issue is the pricetag, they are pretty damn pricey.

Now, I have a JP7 and I know how great EBMM is. I've been thinking about getting a JP6 for a while now. I've found I don't really need the piezos, so I was considering getting a barebones JP6 without the headstock, inlays, piezo, that business. Now this will run me about half of what the Suhr costs.


So, if anyone of you have played both or either of these, what do you think? Is the Suhr worth the extra cash? I like it a lot, but EBMM JP's play pretty damn close and are just as versatile. THOUGHTS?!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive only played 1 Shur before and it was cool but not amazing. Id take the JP6.


----------



## NickB11 (Jun 10, 2009)

Have played both ALOT and am getting ready to order a Suhr Modern very soon, just getting it spec'd out  Both great guitars but the Suhr IMHO is superior in quality and customization. I know you said your store had one, but if I were you I would custom order one, its worth the wait (unless you love the one you played). You can get pretty much any type of wood combinations, colors, neck profiles, etc. so its pretty much your custom model instead of Petrucci's. Like I said I really liked both and you can't really go wrong, but if you have the money get the Suhr, you won't be disappointed trust me. I used to own an ESP Custom Shop Carpenter which I sold to buy a PRS, and the Suhr is definately at and in some areas above the PRS. Also, the tops on Suhr guitars are unbelievable and need to be seen in person to really appreciate them. But best of all they sound incredible. If you get the Modern get and are looking for some hot but great sounding pickups go with the Aldrich pickups or the SSH+ in the bridge and the SSV in the neck which are pretty much identicle to the Aldrich pickups, only wound a tiny bit less. Good Luck!


----------



## MTech (Jun 11, 2009)

I really like both but I like the EBMM6 better than the 7. I have to agree the price on the suhr is too high even though it's an awesome guitar. I'd go with the EBMM simply because I don't see any justification in spending that much more money for really getting not much more. Plus even for the price of a Petrucci or slightly more yet way less than a Suhr you could get a custom guitar from Rico and others.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 11, 2009)

your going to get a much better bang for your buck out of the EB


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 11, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> your going to get a much better bang for your buck out of the EB




+1, i love the EBMMJP's..probabley in my top 5 of all


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 12, 2009)

Suhr all the way. One of the best guitars money can buy.

Sure they are pricey, but that's what quality costs.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 12, 2009)

JP6!! I PM'd you


----------



## sonofabias (Jun 12, 2009)

I played a JP6 for a few hours, ( actually wanted to try the 7 ) it was smooth as silk as they say and I thought the pups were very well chosen . The JP has one of the best necks ( the rosewood's amazing) I've seen on a guitar (except for my custom Ken !) in a long time. That being said, if you have the $ , go for the Suhr. The options are almost unlimited and the sound of everyone I've played (my local shop is a dealer) was magnificent. You won't regret it and you can pick a used JP6 easily also. I'd really like to have a Suhr Modern 7 which I've heard may be available soon.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 12, 2009)

Neither of them is worth the money, but form the two I'd go for the JP6. If the Suhr is twice the price and not twice the guitar then why pay the stupid prices?


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 12, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Neither of them is worth the money.



It's worth whatever the customer is willing to pay. That's just supply and demand. 

if you are not willing to pay 1000's of dollars, then thats your choice. You can't state your opinion as a fact.



Esp Griffyn said:


> If the Suhr is twice the price and not twice the guitar then why pay the stupid prices?



The levels beyond good are only small steps. How much better beyond good can you get? These kind of levels are however important if you are a advanced player. 

It's not that a Suhr with a pricetag of 4000 dollars is twice as good as a 2000 dollar Music Man.However, it's a safe bet that the 4000 dollar will be better than the 2000 dollar guitar. How much is in the eye of the beholder and the more skilled player.

Just try one if you can find one to play. They are truly great guitars and imo worth every penny.


----------



## sonofabias (Jun 12, 2009)

+1 If you can afford and justify the price , why not ? I would and I probably will sometime next year.


----------



## Bleak (Jun 12, 2009)

It won't be 4 grand. You can have a really well spec'd out suhr for the cost of (if not a hint less) than a BFR JP6.

Plus, with the Pro Series moderns, that's something to consider as well.


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to say I don't normally like the red guitars but I LOVE the red Suhr does...










Ijust dunno that I'd pay $2,799 for a bolt-on guitar.


Guitar Model: Modern
Body Wood: Basswood w/ 3/16 Flame Maple Top 
Neck Wood: Maple w/ Rosewood Fingerboard
Neck Back Shapes: Modern Elliptical .780 - .830 10" - 14"R 
Nut: Floyd
Frets: Jumbo SS
Bridge: Gotoho Flyod - Recessed 
Nut Width: 1.650 
Hardware Color: Chrome 
Gears: Sperzel Locking 
Pickguard: No Pickguard - Rear Rout 
Electronics: Volume Tone 5-Way 
Input Jack: Side Jack 
Knobs: Chrome 
Neck Pickup: JST Aldrich Humbucker Black
Bridge Pickup: JST Aldrich Humbucker Black
Finish: Chili Pepper Red
Abalone Face, Side Dots & Logo w/ Gloss Headstock
Other Options: Painted Headstock Black
Other Options: Scraped Binding 
String Gauge: .010 - .046


----------



## AySay (Jun 12, 2009)

Why wouldn't you pay $2799 for a bolt-on MTech? Just because an Ibanez Gio and A Suhr are both bolt-ons, doesn't mean the quality will be the same. Im sure Suhr (lol) bolt-ons would be amazing!!


----------



## WillingWell (Jun 13, 2009)

MTech said:


> I have to say I don't normally like the red guitars but I LOVE the red Suhr does...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haha, I think that is the exact guitar I played!


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 13, 2009)

NickBen said:


> Have played both ALOT and am getting ready to order a Suhr Modern very soon, just getting it spec'd out  Both great guitars but the Suhr IMHO is superior in quality and customization. I know you said your store had one, but if I were you I would custom order one, its worth the wait (unless you love the one you played). You can get pretty much any type of wood combinations, colors, neck profiles, etc. so its pretty much your custom model instead of Petrucci's. Like I said I really liked both and you can't really go wrong, but if you have the money get the Suhr, you won't be disappointed trust me. I used to own an ESP Custom Shop Carpenter which I sold to buy a PRS, and the Suhr is definately at and in some areas above the PRS. Also, the tops on Suhr guitars are unbelievable and need to be seen in person to really appreciate them. But best of all they sound incredible. If you get the Modern get and are looking for some hot but great sounding pickups go with the Aldrich pickups or the SSH+ in the bridge and the SSV in the neck which are pretty much identicle to the Aldrich pickups, only wound a tiny bit less. Good Luck!



shit dude, you have me completely sold on one haha


----------



## MTech (Jun 13, 2009)

AySay said:


> Why wouldn't you pay $2799 for a bolt-on MTech? Just because an Ibanez Gio and A Suhr are both bolt-ons, doesn't mean the quality will be the same. Im sure Suhr (lol) bolt-ons would be amazing!!



They are




but if I was going to spend that kinda money on something I'd get it to my specs of course (which you can on a Suhr) but I'd want neck-thru. That red one is pimp though and I dunno how they haven't managed to sell it yet it's been on that site forever.
Although if I got a Suhr I'd have to get that finish on their site..makes me wanna order a Rico Jr in this color.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 13, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> It's worth whatever the customer is willing to pay. That's just supply and demand.
> 
> if you are not willing to pay 1000's of dollars, then thats your choice. You can't state your opinion as a fact.
> 
> ...



Are you Suhr himself? You sound like a sales rep.

I think you missed the point.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 13, 2009)

God, i love that finish


----------



## ihave27frets (Jun 13, 2009)

Hands down one of the best playing/sounding guitars ive ever had..


















And im waitin on this bastard!..


----------



## WillingWell (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, and thanks for those sweet pics! I'm trying to convince myself to buy one of these, they are super delicious. 

I think a lot of guitars today are most definitely overpriced, but that's a hit you have to take when you want to buy new, especially high end. 

As far as that red Suhr, all I know is the store I played it at had one that looks exactly like that and has the same specs, but it was 2.4/2.5k if I recall. I already have one specced out and it's very similar to that, I can't decide between that finish or the bengal burst though!


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2009)

MTech, luthiers will tell you that a bolt-on is going to be a better-sounding guitar then a neck-thru. You can get amazing heals w/o NT's.

and I'd get the Suhr.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 14, 2009)

I personally prefer bolt-on's over NT's, its just a matter of preference and what feels right to each person. Now as far as the Suhr/JP6 debate i would go with the Suhr, those are just incredible guitars.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally cant stand bolt ons, even though I know tons of people like them (just look at everyones favorites right now, Steve Vai, Satch, etc all use bolt ons).. but I just cant get along with them, and I've tried alot.

but Suhr makes set-neck guitars, as shown in the other thread on Suhr.. put that purple/maple with reverse headstock (three posts above mine) on a set-neck and I'd be sold.


----------

